# How to build deck stairs like this



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to build stairs for my deck that look like the attached image. The stairs will come off the deck down onto the grass. I've looked at different manuals, guides, websites, etc. but I cannot find instructions on building these and what the underlying frame looks like.:confused1:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Do a little thinking about it. It's really very simple. You may be trying to over-complicate things.

It's just a deck on top of steps... and there are a couple of ways to accomplish it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The 2x6 frame elevated 1-1/2"-- 2-1/4" gives a neat effect. Just remember to install a handrail though, 4 or more risers: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec011_par016.htm

Keep you safe: http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf

Gary


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

Lights in between those steps would complete the effect!

I'm sure that there are vertical supports within the deck frame across the width of each step, and the 4x4 post help support the ledger for each step level.

Have those in place and you'll achieve your goal. And as GBR stated, if you have 4 or more risers you'll need a rail.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don't see how those stairs would pass.

The treads coming down the ends look to be less than 10"

Where's the nosing? 3/4" min to 1 1/4" max.


----------



## CrossWorks (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree, those certainly do not meet the min requirement on the sides but that can be easily fixed. As for nosing, I believe that may be a required aspect for certain city districts, but I'm sure is not required for every deck out there.


----------



## djinlondon (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not so much worried about a railing as I will only have 2 risers (3 at most). But the question remains... how would you frame this?


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

2x8 box on a 2x8 box on a 2x8 box on a 2x8 box. 2x6 decking and wrap. That'll give you that floating look.

I've done this.
Tham


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

^ yup, the floating look is achieved by raising the stair risers off of the stair treads and maybe painting the framing behind it all a black color. if you were to stick your head down at eye level and look up into the stair system in the pic there would be framing behind the decking 

you could lay all of the dimensions out on the deck band to determine your stair layout and then plumb down to the dirt, the stairs' sides will be the same tread width as the front so each consecutive step landing is two tread widths smaller.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Here it is in one form. (The very simplest)

I've included it in SKP so you can open it and see how it goes together.

Of course, the ripping measurements would be up to you to figure out.

If you wanted to 45 the corners, naturally, you'd need additional bracing.


----------



## jennmax (Jun 1, 2020)

the elevated floating deck diagram that you posted....how can I view your sckmatics? thank you for your help
jenn


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the zombie post.

I’m not sure who you were addressing, but if it was Willie T, he hasn’t posted since 2013.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

We have youtube now. Search for box on box stairs. More choices. The floating look can be made: each step has 2 boxes, small box over large box, or recess frame legs. Each step (or riser) must measure no more than 7.5 - .75 in height and the treads about 10-11" in width. Your image stairs, I would also add hand rail, although it's really for the elderly or people not steady on their feet. Build the whole assembly over solid platform such as concrete slab.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

A deck doesn't need a railing if it's 29" or lower to the surrounding ground regardless of the amount of steps.

The picture happens to be a retaining wall with a deck platform/steps added.


----------



## jennmax (Jun 1, 2020)

thank you for responding and your help. 
I am making box steps but desire to have a gap b between each step - to appear as if floating.


----------



## jennmax (Jun 1, 2020)

is it possible to build deck steps with stringers and get the "floating" look?


----------



## jennmax (Jun 1, 2020)

is it possible to make the above pictured stairs using a stringer?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jennmax said:


> is it possible to make the above pictured stairs using a stringer?


 If you are a glutton for punishment.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Not really. Aside from the hard work:smile: stringers have to be certain size since they are load bearing. To hide them for floating look and make the treads thicker, imo, is impossible unless you use metals.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

It looks to me that they've just framed in extra tall risers w/shallow treads, overhung the step decking, and framed each step in with a decorative "rim board" ?


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with Mystriss

Use 2 x 8 for the frame

and 2 x 6 for the trim.

First try both as 2 x 8 because the outer board/trim covers the treads. If its not enough floating look then go ahead and use the 2 x 6 board trim.

Just remember to overhang the front the same as the sides.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Nice plans guys, does no one want to know what the total height is before you decide the rise of each step. Then the bottom one would be different if the decking is on the lower deck. 

First thing you do with any kind of stairs is figure the rise.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> Nice plans guys, does no one want to know what the total height is before you decide the rise of each step. Then the bottom one would be different if the decking is on the lower deck.
> 
> First thing you do with any kind of stairs is figure the rise.


The suggestions are just that and used for reference. The actual size and shape must be determined by the person who owns it.

Example: Say the person wants 7 steps instead of 4.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ron45 said:


> The suggestions are just that and used for reference. The actual size and shape must be determined by the person who owns it.
> 
> Example: Say the person wants 7 steps instead of 4.



We have had suggestions that 7" is the perfect rise and the OP come back to ask how to fix his top step. If the questioner knew all about stairs they would not be here asking. :wink2:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I don't think you need to add /that/ much to the rise to get the effect, like a 7" rise for each step, with a 5 or 6" tall "faux rim joist" hung on step itself would give that float effect IMO


----------

